# [Firefox] Impression avec cups

## barul

Salut.

Je n'ai absolument aucun problème pour imprimer avec Libreoffice, Acrobat Reader, en passant par CUPS, en revanche Firefox 8 (compilé avec le USE cups) n'a pas l'air de "voir" CUPS… Mes autres programmes me montrent bien les imprimantes configurées avec CUPS (je l'a fait via l'interface web), mais lorsque je veux imprimer avec Firefox, je n'ai que « Print to File » , ou « Print to LPR » qui sont affichés. Sachant que j'ai déjà essayé d'imprimer via LPR, ça n'a rien fait, mon imprimante n'avait pas l'air de recevoir de données.

Je ne sais pas vraiment quoi donner comme informations, donc si il y a besoin de quelque chose en plus, je le mettrais ASAP.

Merci d'avance  :Smile: 

----------

## bdouxx

il y a un use CUPS pour firefox?

moi pour firefox, j'ai cela:

  USE:     alsa crashreporter dbus ipc libnotify linguas_fr startup-notification webm wifi 

tu as tenté de faire ce qui est dit sur ce forum?

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/firefox-not-seeing-cups-printers-869422/

dans "about:config"

si tu filtre avec "print", tu vois ton imprimante?

----------

## Poussin

Tiré du changelog du packet dans portage

```

  13 Oct 2010; Jory A. Pratt <anarchy@gentoo.org> firefox-3.6.9.ebuild,

  firefox-3.6.9-r1.ebuild:

  drop cups useflag/dep making printing always enabled

```

----------

## barul

Autant pour moi, j'aurais juré qu'il y était encore.

Je viens d'essayer ce qui est dit dans le post de linuxquestions, sans grand résultat malheureusement. Mais oui, je vois l'imprimante avec laquelle j'aimerais imprimer, mais pas l'autre (j'en ai paramétrées deux avec CUPS)

----------

